# crayfish any available?



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a spare tank i would like to put some crayfish in for fun. Anyone has some?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What type of crays r u looking for?


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Just regular ones kinda blueish would be nice. Is there a few kinds available?


----------

